# MY DIY Arrow Cutter...



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice..thats awesome

Thanks for sharing


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

I like the hinge idea. Have been thinking about something similar for one that I want to put together so it is a clean transition to the shaft. Also looking into the mini-chop from Harbour Freight.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

droppixel said:


> I like the hinge idea. Have been thinking about something similar for one that I want to put together so it is a clean transition to the shaft. Also looking into the mini-chop from Harbour Freight.


before you try the mini-chop, do an advance search on here for arrow saws. there was one on here a while back that featured a small bench grinder that looked like it might be a better bet. 

take a look, http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1445432


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

carlosii said:


> before you try the mini-chop, do an advance search on here for arrow saws. there was one on here a while back that featured a small bench grinder that looked like it might be a better bet.
> 
> take a look, http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1445432


Yeah I have seen that one, there are some guys that have done killer jobs putting some together. Plenty of options to use for inspiration, good link though.


----------



## 4TimeNatnlChamp (Jan 12, 2009)

A big LOL on the door hinge..... LOL


----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)

Good work there!


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

Add a stop to the hinge so it only rotates enough to cut through the wall of the arrow - not the entire arrow. That way you can rotate the arrow to get a perfectly square cut. If you chop through the entire arrow it won't be as square.


----------



## CustomLowz (Nov 20, 2011)

I have it set so I can rotate the arrow with one hand and use the cutter with the other. That way I can get a square cut everytime.


----------



## soless (Nov 7, 2011)

jogr said:


> Add a stop to the hinge so it only rotates enough to cut through the wall of the arrow - not the entire arrow. That way you can rotate the arrow to get a perfectly square cut. If you chop through the entire arrow it won't be as square.


+1. Add a spring to it for auto return. Also a foot pedal on/off switch is pretty handy too.


----------



## jimmybackstap (Feb 8, 2011)

how do you adjust length?


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

it is very innovative, good job.


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

jogr said:


> Add a stop to the hinge so it only rotates enough to cut through the wall of the arrow - not the entire arrow. That way you can rotate the arrow to get a perfectly square cut. If you chop through the entire arrow it won't be as square.


This is what I would plan if I go with my dremel vs. a bench grinder or mini-chop. I think the hinge is a great idea to be able to bring the cutting wheel down while being able to spin the arrow as he said.


----------



## CustomLowz (Nov 20, 2011)

jimmybackstap said:


> how do you adjust length?


This one is NON-Adjustable... Its set for arrows for MY length only...


----------



## empty hull (Jul 18, 2010)

That is a nice design! Tim


----------



## ThunderBoltGuy (Jun 3, 2009)

Super idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## E_T_BowHuntr (Apr 25, 2010)

built one like this and problem i had was getting the end of the shaft perfectly square with the insert. ended up using 120 grit sand paper to get the insert to sit flush.


----------



## CustomLowz (Nov 20, 2011)

Just used this thing for the 1st time, and I am SUPER pleased with the outcome. While spinning the shaft with my right hand, and slowly cutting with the left, I had 12 perfectly cut arrows, and it took only a few minutes. Pics to follow later


----------



## lakeboy1971 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, you just saved me a 4 hr trip


----------



## dandu005 (Mar 20, 2011)

I made on like this out of stuff laying around too, cut a dozen Beman MFX classics so far and worked great. Instead of a hinge though I made a slide setup out of wood that slides the dremel disk into the arrow linearly on a plane. like your hinge idea though


----------



## Yawna-GO (Nov 15, 2006)

Here is the one I made, adjustable, portable, dust catcher attachment, squaring.....all in one.



















spring lever arrow assist.


















3M bead lock velcro.


















G5 ASD with velcro to lock it down.



















Works great.


----------

